# Rauschen entfernen



## sight011 (5. September 2010)

Irgendwelche Tipps wie ich das Rauschen aus meinem Video bekomme?  (auf der Hose)

Bzw. an welchem Regler das liegen könnte, da ich ja einen Chroma-Key verwendet habe, vielleicht sieht ein Profi ja auf anhieb worandasleiegen könnte .

Ich würde das ganze gerne noch perfektionieren :-/

http://adrianl.bplaced.net/webpage/


----------



## Another (6. September 2010)

Dazu müsste man das Rohmaterial kennen, um zu sagen woran es überhaupt liegen könnte. Kamera, Aufnahme, Codec/Komprimierung/Settings, Voreinstellungen im Programm, (oder doch nur ein sinnloser Effekt, etc.). Sieht das Video denn im unkomprimierten Zustand 1A aus?


----------



## sight011 (6. September 2010)

Das Ausgangsmaterial ist TOP!

Dann liegt es wohl am Codec!?

Aber ich bekomm die Enddateien nicht richtig hin, meine Datei ist 6 MB groß bei 5 Sekunden   

Gib mir doch mal bitte ein Tipp, hab aber auch ne swf!


----------



## Another (6. September 2010)

Uhh, mit .swf kenne ich mich eigentlich kaum aus. Da lass ich anderen den Vortritt.


----------



## sight011 (6. September 2010)

soll eigentlich ne flv werden ...


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2010)

http://adrianl.bplaced.net/webpage/

So hab es jetzt geschafft das es eine flvist aberjetztist die Qualität jamal absoluter Mist!

Weiß jemadn was?


----------



## blutsvente (23. September 2010)

Moin sight011,

flv ist - jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung - ein leidiges Thema.

Mit welchem Programm hast du das denn in das flv-Format gebracht? Und weisst du zufällig noch, welchen Codec du genutzt hast? Also On2VP6 oder Sorensen Spark? 

Und als letzte Frage: wo genau willst du das Video denn einsetzen und für welche Zielgruppe? Adobe hat mit f4v nämlich auch noch eine neue Dateiendung auf Lager mittels der jetzt mpeg-4 unterstützt wird. Wirklich ausprobiert hab ich das aber leider auch noch nicht. 

Und um zur verwendeten Konvertierung zurück zu kommen: wieviele Passes mit welcher Bitrate hast du denn genutzt?

VG
blutsvente


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2010)

Aus dem Stehgreif:

Flv - erstellt mit After Effects

Ich meine es war On2VP6, es war die Standarteinstellung, da ich ein blutiger Anfänger in Video Geschichten bin!

Einsetzen will ich es nur auf der Seite, siehe Link (letzter Post).

Passes und Bitrate muss ich morgen oder Montag noch einmal schauen.
Lege ich die Pases direkt mit der Qualität fest?
Die hatte ich glaube ich auf 'Best'.

Kann das sein das ich auch Farbeinbußen bekomme durch die Komprimierung?


----------



## blutsvente (24. September 2010)

Ich meine On2VP6 ist für flv-Dateien die richtige Wahl.

Bei den Passes seh ich grade, das ich bei AE gar nicht die Encoding-Durchgänge beeinflussen kann. Mit dem Adobe Media Encoder CS4 geht das aber sehr wohl. Das ist dann schon mal ein Manko.

Interessanter ist aber wirklich der Einsatz von f4v-Dateien. Die können nämlich mittels H.264 komprimiert werden. Da sollten dann nochmal besser Ergebnisse zu erzielen sein. Allerdings hat das f4v-Format einen Nachteil: es wird erst seit Flash-Player 10 unterstützt.

Darum auch meine Frage, wo du das ausgeben möchtest. Generell hat der Player in der Version 10 ja schon einen sehr guten Verbreitungsgrad. Ist halt eine Frage, die jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss. Erwarte ich von meinen Besuchern, das sie die neuste Software parat haben, bzw. installieren, oder ist das für meine Zielgruppe eher unrelevant.

Farbeinbußen bekommst du mit Sicherheit bei der Komprimierung. Je nach Durchgängen und Bitrate ist eben nur die Frage wie start. 

Viele Grüße
blutsvente


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. September 2010)

blutsvente hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine On2VP6 ist für flv-Dateien die richtige Wahl.


In diesem Fall ja, da es um Full-Motion Video geht, das einen Alphakanal haben soll.
On2 VP6 unterstützt das.



blutsvente hat gesagt.:


> Bei den Passes seh ich grade, das ich bei AE gar nicht die Encoding-Durchgänge beeinflussen kann. Mit dem Adobe Media Encoder CS4 geht das aber sehr wohl. Das ist dann schon mal ein Manko.


Obwohl ich weiß, was du meinst, sehe ich das nicht als Manko, sondern als Lernhilfe. Kompositionen aus After Effects zu rendern ist oft bis meistens eine reichlich rechenintensive Angelegenheit. Sowas macht man ungern mehrfach, z.B. wenn man das Video am Ende in mehreren Codecs und/oder Größen braucht. Außerdem kommt noch hinzu, dass es beim direkten Export nach FLV aus 32bpc Projekten massive Farbverschiebungen bzw. -fehler gibt. Deshalb sollte man grundsätzlich alles was man in After Effects baut entweder komplett uncompressed oder aber in einen brauchbaren Intermediate-Codec rausrendern. Die Erstellung der Endformate (FLV/H.264/WMV/etc.) macht man dann besser mit Adobe Media Encoder.

Nochmal kurz ... wenn du in einer 3D Software eine komplexe Szene baust mit komplexem Licht und hochaufgelösten Models, wirst du dann diese Szene jedesmal neu rendern, wenn du ein TIFF brauchst und dann ein JPG und dann ein PNG und dann alles nochmal in kleinerem Format? Wohl kaum. 
Man erstellt ein Master und daraus generiert man dann die benötigten Endformate.



> Interessanter ist aber wirklich der Einsatz von f4v-Dateien. Die können nämlich mittels H.264 komprimiert werden. Da sollten dann nochmal besser Ergebnisse zu erzielen sein. Allerdings hat das f4v-Format einen Nachteil: es wird erst seit Flash-Player 10 unterstützt.


F4V (H.264) unterstützt keinen Alphakanal, zumindest nicht in den üblichen Inkarnationen und auch nicht im Flash Player. Das aber ist eine Voraussetzung seines Videos und der Art, wie er es einbindet.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## blutsvente (27. September 2010)

Hi zusammen!

@Martin: mit dem Master hast du natürlich Recht. 

Das mit dem fehlenden Alphakanal bei H.264 war mir gar nicht bekannt.
Dank dir für die Infos. 

VG
blutsvente


----------



## sight011 (27. September 2010)

Super Infos!

'Buff' der Kopf qualmt, wie bekomm ich es dann mit der Videoweiche, die ich für diese Woche angedacht habe hin? 

Ich könnte natürlich aus meinem Hintergrund Verlauf was ausschneiden und als Hintergrund für mein Video nutzen. Aber dann habe ich denk ich mal das Problem je nach iphone/ipad Nutzer, das sich das neu skalliert und an den Bildschirm anpasst. Und es dann Kanten gibt?

(Doppel Mist: habe gerade ein ipad und ein iphone ausgemessen (Screensize): 

ipad (ca.): 19,5cm x 15cm

iphone (ca.): 7,5cm x 5cm

hätten die das ipad nicht 22,5cm lang machen können, dann wäre das wenigsten im Verhältnis 3:1 :-/
dann hätte sich das ja proportional mit vergrößert)


----------

